# Error Code 7 on York Diamond 80 Furnace



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

All these code 7 problems are measured through the flame sensor.
Remove and clean the flame sensor rod with a scour pad or fine steel wool. 
Let us know how it goes. There are other things to check first before assuming a board is bad.


----------



## JScotty (Jan 14, 2013)

how said:


> All these code 7 problems are measured through the flame sensor.
> Remove and clean the flame sensor rod with a scour pad or fine steel wool.
> Let us know how it goes. There are other things to check first before assuming a board is bad.


 Yep which sounds exactly like what he's describing. When your gas valve is energized the board gives it a certain time limit to register the flame. It's usually 7 seconds, but sometimes it's 4 seconds. If it has a low signal like from the sensor being dirty it may light sometimes but not other times, which is why when you cut the power on & off it resets & works fine.

In the first picture you posted the purple wire goes to the flame sensor. Pull that out & clean it as described above. I'd bet that'll solve your problem.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

PS about your photo!
I don't think the manufacturer of that flexible gas line allows it to be used inside of a furnace cabinet. It stays outside the furnace wall where it's is attached to black iron (& probably with a sediment trap) that is running from the gas valve.
It causes lot's of red tagging by gas inspectors, gas supply companies and gas contractors who won't work on the furnace if the piping upgrade isn't also done.


----------



## Underwriter (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful ideas. The flex gas line was installed by a local licenced HVAC contractor in 2000. I'll have to check into that. I just cleaned the flame sensor and hopefully that will solve the problem. 

About the mineral deposits/condensation in the photo. Can anyone explain how to prevent it. I can clean it on the outside but should I remove the part where it leaked out and try to clean something inside?

For general maintenance, what else should I be cleaning? Maybe loosen the black gas pipe with the gas jets and clean the silver cone tubes? What about the heat exchanger?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats a sign of a low flue temp. Furnace may not be set up properly.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

It can also be a case of the flue pipe being too cold on start ups. (C vent instead of B vent/ vent pipe in room that is poorly insulated/ allowing the house to become too cold over night.

Clock the furnace while all other gas appliances are turned off. Compare that with the furnace btu rating plate to see if gas pressure adjustments are needed.
A temp rise test should also be done to temper any decision about adjusting the gas pressure. This is a good place to call in a pro.

Externally,this present amount of condensate looks like it's evapourating before it goes beyond the inducer assy and is not much of a reason to worry.


----------

